# Mobile Field Trial



## Susan P (Apr 24, 2007)

Any news? What is the Qual like.

Thanks
Susan


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

If my memory serves me correctly, cell phone signals in the area of the state cattle ranch are HORRID.

We might not hear much until some folks actually leave the grounds.

kg


----------



## Big R (Apr 11, 2005)

Keith you may have never made a more TRUE Statement. The Cell Phone reception at the Cattle Ranch is pretty much 0.

Robert


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Try "ON STAR". I'm going up tonight. I'll give ON STAR a try.


----------



## Susan P (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks so much


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I'll be there this evening as well. If I find out anything, I'll try to post it up on my phone from Demopolis, the closest town that SHOULD have cell coverage.

kg


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Open has a quad. I doubt they finished first today

Cingular/bellsouth/AT&T works pretty well down there.

Verizon not so much.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Open finished with dog 71.....9 dogs left to run Sat AM.

KG


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Chad Wilson said:


> Cingular/bellsouth/AT&T works pretty well down there.


AT&T works great, spoke with M Smith today, who is at the Mobile trial to let him know how things were going at the Port Arthur trial.


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Qual started land series with a triple and one retired gunner. Many dogs hooked the middle bird. After first series, 24 of 40 were called back to land blind and by invitation to the water blind. After third series, 14 were called back and will begin tomorrow morning.
Call backs: 
#4 Free/A.Haggerty, 
#6 Teezer/L.Langevin, 
#9 Ebony/A.Haggerty, 
#10 Sportster C.Ledford, 
#15 Audi/L.Langevin, 
#19 Boomer/A.Haggerty, 
#20 Slugger/S.Yozamp, 
#24 Molly/A.Haggerty, 
#29 Annie/A.Haggerty, 
#31 Diesel/M.Smith, 
#36 Hatch/C.Ledford, 
#38 Phoenix/L.Langevin, 
#39 Katie/A.Haggerty, 
#40, Roux/M.Smith


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

open callbacks

1
3
5
6
11
12
14
15
16
20
24
25
27
28
29
30
32
33
38
39
40
43
44
47
48
49
50
52
53
56
57
58
60
61
62
64
65
67
70
71

land blind setting up

am 1st series wide open triple....long gun left @ 200 or so/throws flat right....right gun 60 degrees off left gun @ maybe 120/throws SHARP angle back left....flyer up the middle @ 160 or so/soft angle back left.....all guns retire after dog makes first retrieve......


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

I got word from the horse's mouth in the Open, that the judges set up the land blind using the terraine of the land -- No tricks or poison birds, however there was a dry pop and the dogs had to run through or near the old falls of the land quad. the -- 12 dogs called back to the water blind. I do not have the numbers of the dogs that were called back. The dogs that got dropped were because of mutiple cast refusals. Most handlers picked up their dogs.


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

FINAL QUAL RESULTS

The last series was an in-line triple down the shore with middle gun retired, 11 of 14 handled on the retired gun.

First: #29 Annie/A.Haggerty

Second: #39 Katie/A.Haggerty

Third: #4 Free/A.Haggerty

Fourth: #10 Sportster/C.Ledford

Reserve Jam: #19 Boomer/A.Haggerty

Jams: 38, 36, 31, 15, 9, 6


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

I just heard that the next 2 series of the Open will be a combination water double with a water blind. Long bird about 310 yards and a short flyer. Pick up the the first bird, do the blind then send dog for the second mark.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

open callbacks

3
12
25
28
30
38
43
47
52
53
56
57

Having WATCHED the Open land blind, I saw several good jobs, several failures, and several pick ups. Going from 40 to 12, I can't say that I agree totally with Roger's assessment....but it is what it is.

Am callbacks to water blind

2
3
4
7
8
9
17
18
21
22
23
24
31
33
36
37
38
39
40
49
50
52
54
56

kg


----------



## Bill (Mar 1, 2008)

Does anyone know what the rotation is in the open?


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

K G said:


> open callbacks
> 
> 3
> 12
> ...



Being at least 500 miles away from the trial, it is hard for me to discribe the land blind. I just had to rely on the source. It's much easier to know what's going on if you are actually watching the test. However, that being said, I was told that the wind and old falls played a big roll in the dogs quest for the blind. Apparently all the suction was to the right of the blind and the dogs that got dropped or picked up would not take a left handed cast. Again this is from what I had heard.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Roger, at least your source WAS in a unique position to see all the dogs.....

Open third series is a double blind.....short land blind followed by 200 or so yd in-out-and-back-in water blind..

Am water blind....running line on the side of a dike road....gunner just past end of dike pops and throws flat left first/bird lands in middle of road at 120 or so yds....2nd gun is 30 yds away to the right at bottom of dike just left of a corner of a lake/bird is thrown flat right....dog must hold SHARP angle to cut corner of water....this bird MUST be picked up first so it is NOT scored as a mark/first bird down acts a poison bird....after picking up short bird, dog is sent for blind which is planted 15 degrees left and 25 yds deeper of where the poison bird lands...line to blind is SHARP angle across dike road through through corner of second lake/60 or so yd swim with STRONG wind blowing left to right early that backed off considerably after 6-7 dogs ran....only two dogs left to run...


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Am callbacks to 4th

2
4
7
8
17
18
21
24
33
36
38
50
52
54
56

kg


----------



## Bill (Mar 1, 2008)

Any information on open call backs to the water marks yet???


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Open callbacks to 4th

3
12
25
30
43
52
53
56
57

9 dogs

kg


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Any updates on the AM?


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

I was wondering about derby?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Am placements

1st: 52
2nd: 17
3rd: 8
4th: 4
RJ: 38 
JAMS
7
18
21
33
50
54

kg


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Keith:

Congratulations on your 2nd.

Paula


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Open Results (sort of)
1st #3 Chris Ledford
2nd (Don't Know #) Charles Moody 
3rd (Don't Know #) Chris Ledford 
4th (Don't Know #) Charles Moody
RJ Bo Taylor

No other Jams


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Keith, Congratulations with your 2nd in the Am with Slam.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Am Results

1- Jeff Tally Cutter
2- Keith Griffith
3- Tommy Parrish - Chevy
4- Brad Belmore
RJ - Dink Samuels
J - Sunny Free
Brad belmore
Jeff Tally
Bobby Smith
Tommy Parrish
Ken Wood

Any word on the Derby please!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Congrats Keith and Liz, really good to see you all back! Also congrats to Tommy, Chris and now FC Chevy, good job!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

If any one knows if # 43 was one of Charlie Moody's dogs that placed- 
would you please post it?
Thanks, Sylvia


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

#43 got 2nd

kg


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> 2nd: 17


Keith, good to see you getting points!!! 

*Good Going!*


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks Paula, Roger, Charlotte, and Howard. It was good to get back into the saddle this weekend. I appreciate all your good wishes more than you know.

Just got home, and now I'm going to take a shower, treat my sunburn, and go to bed.....;-)

kg


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations!! AM 2nd ! #17, Slam Jam Make Sure It's Broke, MH ..Keith & Elizabeth Griffith !

Judy & ....the Goldens


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Great work Keith!!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz KG!!!

Aaron


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Was dog #43-"Cody", FC- Butch's Dream Code of TCR?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks Judy, Russ, and Aaron....I truly appreciate your kudos.

Check EE for #43's name....sorry, I left my catalog in the car....'night all....

kg


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Keith congrats to you!!! That is wonderful way to go!!! Katie G.


----------



## colbyc1984 (Feb 25, 2007)

David Maddox said:


> Was dog #43-"Cody", FC- Butch's Dream Code of TCR?


yes, that's Cody and I believe that qualifies him for the nationals


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Alright Keith! 
Your going to end up on Marv's approved list if you keep this up. Congratulation


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

CONGRATS to Charlie Moody, Butch Statham, and my baby boy, FC- BUTCH'S DREAM CODE of TCR !!! 

National Qualifiers 2 years in a row!!! I sure hope you guys are a comin' to Houston for the Nationals. 

Thanks Colby,
I thought that was Cody.


----------



## Trykon (Oct 22, 2007)

Congrats to Charlie with Cody and Jolt. This was Jolts 2nd open and he placed 4th. Not to back for a GRHRCH MNH QAA dog.


----------



## HC Waterfowler (Jul 25, 2006)

Anybody have Derby results???


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Paul and Katy, thanks for your good wishes as well. I'm very happy with where I am with this dog right now. With a little more "line time," we'll work out some of MY shortcomings on blind handling. *I* am the only thing holding him back....;-)

Thanks again!

kg


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Keith, it's a lot harder than back in the old Rocky-Rowdy days, don't you think?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

No _doubt_, Charlotte....no doubt at all.....

kg


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

HC Waterfowler said:


> Anybody have Derby results???


I would like to know the derby results also. PLEASE!!


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

All I know about the Derby is that Charlie Moody took 1st...don't know which dog & Chris Ledford took 3rd with Louie.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Congrats Russ, what is Louie's point total ?


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

All I know about the Derby is that Charlie got first and fourth with Frank & Rita Jones' dogs Tank and King.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Alright Keith!
> Your going to end up on Marv's approved list if you keep this up.


Keith is on the AKC APPROVED Judge's list. That is all ftretrieverjudge.net posts, their competitive record as an Approved judge.

Keith can have his moment of glory, I'm sure he has paid dearly for the privilege. 

Thanks for the opening Paul, but i've given up arguing with someone where I would be unable to improve my dog knowledge. Unless I'm trying to get on their IGNORE list.


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> Congrats Russ, what is Louie's point total ?



Thank you!!

Louie has 40 points with about 11 trials to go.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Boy does Louie look like Chance!


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

ftrjuj said:


> Thanks for the opening Paul, but i've given up arguing with someone where I would be unable to improve my dog knowledge. Unless I'm trying to get on their IGNORE list.



You know Paul should be on your list Marv....he has done a pretty damned good job with his dogs so far and does it all on his own. Paul has a hat and some cattle as it were....dont know about the other guys.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> You know Paul should be on your list Marv....he has done a pretty damned good job with his dogs so far and does it all on his own. Paul has a hat and some cattle as it were....dont know about the other guys.


That comment wasn't directed at Paul - I'm well aware he has potential. Just needs more years at the sport.


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Derby Results:

1st #1 Seasides Thomas The Tank H-Charlie Moody
2nd #7 Seasides Bullwinkle H-Mark Smith 
3rd #3 Bluegoose's Passion for Jazz H-Chris Leadford
4th #10 KPR's Wet Willie O/H Jim PIckering
RJ #8 Seasides King Fish H-Charlie Moody
Jam #2 Lanes Lets Get Ready to Rumble H-Charlie Moody
Jam #14 Ragin Max Steel O/H Tammy Bell
Jam #15 Quicks Super Pick H-Mark Smith


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Congratulations on the Derby 4th, Jim


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

> Brandoned said:
> 
> 
> > Derby Results:
> ...


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Edit !!! 

Congratulations ! ...Derby 4th #10 KPR's Wet Willie and .. "Mr Pickering", Too  

Judy, "Andi", "Ranger" & "Sebec" !


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Thanks Chuch and Judy!!



Judy Chute said:


> To the "dark side" ...


No, No. I could not do the full Monty. Willie is a yellar Labrador. The yellow hair blends in nicely with the golden hair.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Jim Pickering said:


> Thanks Chuch and Judy!!
> 
> 
> 
> No, No. I could not do the full Monty. Willie is a yellar Labrador. The yellow hair blends in nicely with the golden hair.



Not black :shock: ....  
Aha! , that's how a Golden person sneaks a Lab into the mix...  

Editing regards..

Judy


----------



## KPR's Texas Retrievers (May 2, 2004)

Congratulations Willie and Jim. For 13 months and 19 days old you should be proud. Anna’s looking forward to her first pup making the derby list. Thanks for the email to let me know.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

hi,

For me AT&T is working great




_____________


----------

